# مبقتش حاسس بوجود ربنا نهائى !



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

صديق ليا - مسيحى - رغم أنه "كان" بيحب ربنا لكن حاليا وضعه تغير تماما فمن يومين قالى مبقتش حاسس بوجود ربنا نهائى ! 
سألته عن سبب احساسه بعدم وجود ربنا، قالى: سايبنا واحنا اولاده نتشرد ونتبهدل من فترة لفترة ورغم كدا مافيش معجزة حصلت تظهر مجده وحبه لاولاده.
كل ما اتمنى حاجة بإسمه بردوا متتحققش، مبقتش حاسس بيه، حتى وانا رايح اتناول مبقتش حاسس إن فعلا رايح اتناول جسد الرب ودمه.
اشمعنا زمان فى عصر الاستشهاد كان بيظهر للقديسين ويشفيهم والا ايكونش دى قصص خياليه والمخرجين مزودنها حبتين وانا مش عارف ! 
قولتله آيات من الانجيل، قاطعنى و قالى كل دا عارفه وحافظه أنا زهقت أنا عايز فعل مش كلام 

ايه ردودكم على الكلام دا ؟

​


----------



## چاكس (5 أغسطس 2012)

*قوله ان الافعال الجيدة و الأخلاق المتحضرة لا تحتاج الى دين لكى يعلمه للبشر .... انصحه بأن يفعل كل ما يراه خير له و لمن حوله .
و قوله ان من يزرع سيحصد *


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> صديق ليا - مسيحى - رغم أنه "كان" بيحب ربنا لكن حاليا وضعه تغير تماما فمن يومين قالى مبقتش حاسس بوجود ربنا نهائى !
> سألته عن سبب احساسه بعدم وجود ربنا، قالى: سايبنا واحنا اولاده نتشرد ونتبهدل من فترة لفترة ورغم كدا مافيش معجزة حصلت تظهر مجده وحبه لاولاده.
> كل ما اتمنى حاجة بإسمه بردوا متتحققش، مبقتش حاسس بيه، حتى وانا رايح اتناول مبقتش حاسس إن فعلا رايح اتناول جسد الرب ودمه.
> اشمعنا زمان فى عصر الاستشهاد كان بيظهر للقديسين ويشفيهم والا ايكونش دى قصص خياليه والمخرجين مزودنها حبتين وانا مش عارف !
> ...



حبيب قلبي الغالي محبة الله ومعرفته لا تأتي من فراغ، بل هي رؤيا وإعلان، وليست هي رغبة في ظهورات وخوارق خارج إمكانيات الزمان، لأن كثيريون يحيون في وهم أنهم يعرفون الله، ولكن ما ابعدهم عن الله الحي، لأن توجد طرق تظهر مستقيمة أمام عين الإنسان، وقد رسم فيها إله كريكاتوري لنفسه، إله الخوارق، يعبده في فكره ويضعه إله لذاته، ويسلك في طريق شكله إلهي ولكنه يخلو من الله الحي الذي يُعلن عن نفسه إله حي وحضور مُحيي، وعند أول محك مثل الألم والضيق تسقط القشرة التي تغلف فكر الإنسان وظنه، ويسقط الإله الوهمي المصنوع من الفكر والمعلومة لتظهر حقيقة إيمان الشخص أنه كان مجرد فكر وليس إله حي يتكلم معه ويعرفه، لأنه عرف إله الفلسفة والفكر الميت...
وهكذا بالمثل، فكل من يبشر باسم الله وهو لم يعرفه بعد، بل عنده معلومات يقولها للآخرين ستجده في يوم ما وقد انجرف بعيداً عن كل ما قاله، بل وسينكره حتماً، وممكن أن يرفض المسيحية كلها، بل وممكن يفقد كل تفكير في اي دين على وجه الإطلاق، لأنه يبحث ويفتش عن فكر وليس عن شخص، ويظن في النهاية أن الله مجرد وهم اخترعه الإنسان ليغطي عدم معرفته بالغيبيات، أو بكونه يشعر بضعفه فصنع إله وهمي سيتحطم يوماً لا محالة لأنه إله نظري فكري لم يسمعه ولم يعرفه قط... وهذه خطورة الخدمة والتبشير بدون معرفة الله الحي وإعلانه عن نفسه في داخل القلب بسر إشراق نوره الخاص وانفتاح الذهن بالروح...

وعموماً وبدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه لأن الإيمان الحقيقي والحي فيه رؤية، وفي وسط الصعاب يرى تجلي الله لا في مجرد ظهور كما يتخيله عن الله، بل إعلان ونور مُشرق في القلب يزداد مع الأيام تأكيد وسماع صوت يُحيي النفس، فمجرد أنه قرأ الإنجيل وخدم وعرف وسمع وحفظ، هذا ليس الله بل مجرد عقل تلقف معرفة عن الله ولكن ليس باسم الله الحي الذي يُعطي قوة للنفس وشبع للقلب، فمن السهولة أن يرفض الإنسان التمثال الذي صنعه عن الله في مخيلته لأنه مع الأيام سيتحطم تماماً، ولكن من الصعوبة أن يرفض الإنسان الله الذي أظهر له ذاته ورفعه لمجده وأكد إنسانيته في المحبة وفي سرّ التقوى وإعلان التدبير الإلهي من نحوه، فيلزمنا أن نطلب الله بكل قلبنا ولا نسكت حتى يُظهر لنا ذاته إله حي وحضور مُحيي لنعرفه بالحقيقة بالرؤيا والاختبار الحي، ثم ننال موهبة الروح لنخدم عن رؤية وموهبة من الله وليس من مجرد الظن أني أعرف الله ولكني لم أرى حتى ملامحه على الإطلاق، لأن الفكر يطرد الفكر الأضعف منه... وهكذا.. ولنا أن نعرف الله الحي وليس إله الكتب والأفكار والمعلومات.. الخ... كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## الزعزتوني (5 أغسطس 2012)

أنا كصديقك تماما رغم أنني أحاول أن أقمع تفكيري و أستمر بالتبشير بالمسيحية , صدق أو لا تصدق ؟ هذا يرجع لك .

وأنا الآن في طريقي لاتخاذ قرار مصيري .

انتظرني بعد أسبوع وسأخبرك بما سيحصل لي , إما ال أو ال أو ال أو الا ,,, ​


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2012)

الزعزتوني قال:


> أنا كصديقك تماما رغم أنني أحاول أن أقمع تفكيري و أستمر بالتبشير بالمسيحية , صدق أو لا تصدق ؟ هذا يرجع لك .
> 
> وأنا الآن في طريقي لاتخاذ قرار مصيري .
> 
> انتظرني بعد أسبوع وسأخبرك بما سيحصل لي , إما ال أو ال أو ال أو الا ,,, ​



أولاً يا صديقي الحلو الرؤية التي يضعها الإيمان في القلب، تغلب الفكر وتخضعه، لأن الذي رأى غير الذي سمع وقرأ واكتفى بذلك، لأنه حتماً سيُصدم في النهاية بفكره الذي يضاد ما اعتقده منذ زمان، لأن مثلاً حينما تتكلم عن شخص غائب عنك وتتحدث عنه وتصف شكله وشخصيته للناس وأنت لم تلقاه قط، بل قرأت عنه وسمعت من الآخرين، فأنك تتكلم عن شخصية غائبة عنك وأنت غائب عنها، إلى أن تصل ليوم وتعتقد أنها شخصية وهمية لأنها حبيسة الفكر ولم تعرفها في خبرة لقاء وشركة وسمعت منها بنفسك وتعاملت معها، لأنك ستظل تصف شخصية قرأت عنها ولذلك تأكيدك وشرحك عنها مجرد أفكار ومعلومات حبيسة الكُتب، لم تتحقق من صحتها سوى من الذين سمعوا أو قالوا عنها وكتبوا، لكنك بنفسك لم تعاين ولم ترى أو تبصر ...

والخدمة والتبشير يا صديقي الحلو لا تأتي كمجرد قرار من الإنسان لأنه يعرف عن الله والمسيحية، ويعرف الكتب ويفهمها ويستطيع ان يكتب بلغة تصل للقارئ لقناعة العقل بإله نظري ينحصر في التفكير، ويتوقف على قرار الإنسان التي يتخذها في حياته، لأن البشارة تأتي فقط من خلال رؤية وإعلان، وهذا ملخص كلام الرسول لا كفكر بل كخبرة وحياة فيها لمسات حية شافيهه ومُحييه، ومن خلالها يتخذ الإنسان القرار لأنه سمع ورأى ولمس:
[ الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته ايدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فأن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح. ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً ] (1يوحنا 1: 1 - 4)​


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن الرجوع لهذه الموضوعات لأهميتها وارتباطها بالموضوع 
هذا إذا كان يوجد أحد يُريد أن يتعمق ويتسع في الموضوع من جهة الخبرة
وليس من جهة الفكرة والمعلومات التي أضعفت حياة كل مسيحي
للدخول على الموضوعات اضغط على العناوين:

* (الموضوع الأول) + الإله الذي أعرفه - هل نعرف الله نور مشرق بالرؤيا والاختبار أم فكر ومعلومة عقلية*

*(الموضوع الثاني) + إيماننا حي ورغبتنا أن نحيا لله - الإله الذي نرفضه*​


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2012)

[FONT=&quot] يقول القديس أغسطينوس
[ إني أبحث عن الله لا لكي أؤمن به فقط، ولكن لكي أرى شيئاً منه ][/FONT]​


----------



## الزعزتوني (5 أغسطس 2012)

> ومن خلالها يتخذ الإنسان القرار لأنه سمع ورأى ولمس:
> [  الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته  ايدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فأن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم  بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه  نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع  ابنه يسوع المسيح. ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً ]​



أخي الحبيب , هل أعطيك أقوال لأناس رأوا خوارق بوذا مثلا ؟ هل ستصدقهم بمجرد قالوا ذلك ؟
هل أعطيك آيات قرآنية عن نبوءة محمد ؟ هل ستصدقهم بمجرد قالوا ذلك ؟
هل أعطيك أقوال للحاخامات عن بشرية العهد الجديد ؟ هل ستصدقهم بمجرد قالوا ذلك ؟
هل أعطيك أقوال لعلماء ملحدين عن نشوء الكون بصدفة ؟ هل ستصدقهم بمجرد قالوا ذلك ؟
هل ستصدق أقوال حضارة المايا بأن نهاية العالم في 2012 ؟ هل ستصدقهم بمجرد قالوا ذلك؟
هل ستصدق الشيخ العرعور وأتباعه بأن السيد الرئيس بشار الأسد هو من يقتل شعبه ؟ هل ستصدقهم ببمجرد قالوا ذلك ؟
هل ستصدق بعض زعماء لبنان بأن السوريين هم من اغتالوا الرئيس الحريري ؟ هل ستصدقهم بمجرد قالوا ذلك ؟؟
وهلم جرّى أخي الحبيب !! ...​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ليه اما واحد يغلط يرمو الغلط على ربنا ؟ و ليه مش شايف غير ان المسيحيين بس اللى متبهدلين ؟؟ و ليه فاكر ان ربنا هو الساحر بتاع المعجزات و بس ؟؟ 

ايه ذنب ربنا فى ان شعب قلبه غليظ و ميعرفش الحب ؟ هيجبرهم على الحب ؟ الحب مش اجبار للاسف .. لو كان اجبرنا اننا نكون مسيحيين يبقى يجبرهم على حبنا .. احنا اخترنا نكون مسيحيين بارادتنا اخترنا المحبة هما اختارو الكره .. ربنا مالهوش ذنب فى اللى بيحصل 
و بعدين البهدلة مش ضد المسيحيين بس .. هو كان التراس الاهلى مسيحيين اما اتقتل منهم ناس فى بورسعيد ؟ هما الثوار كان مسيحيين اما اتقتل منهم فى موقعة الجمل ؟؟ الاضطهاد موجود ضد اى فكرة مختلفة عن فكر مجموعة معينة تدعى بانها الاقوى و ماشيين بقانون الغابة .. مظنش ان ربنا له ذنب ان مفيش قانون و شرطة و جيش يجيبو حق الناس اللى بتتظلم و منها المسيحيين .. لو كان فيه قانون بيحمى بجد مكنش كل دة حصل ولا كان حد قدر يقول للمسيحيين اىحاجة .. زى اى اقلية فى بلد محترمة ..ما فيه مسيحيين كتير فى دول اجنبية محدش بيقولهم حاجة .. العيب فى بلدك و قوانينها يا استاذ مش فى ربنا 

هو انت مسيحى ليه ؟ عشان تؤمر فتطاع ؟ تطلب اى حاجة فتتنفذ ؟ هو دة الايمان ؟ .. لعازر الفقير مكنش لاقى ياكل و بيتمنى ياكل الفتات من سفرة الرجل الغنى و ملقاش .. تفتكر كام مرة طلب لعازر من ربنا يبعتله اكل ؟ تفتكر كام مرة صرخ و قال يارب جعان و عريان و تعبان و ربنا مسمعش .. و الغنى ؟ محتجش يصرخ اصلا قبل ما يتكلم كان اكله و شربه و قصوره و لبسه و كل ما تتخيل .. بس ايه النهاية ؟  دة فين و دة فين ؟ 
المسيحية مش دين للحياة .. مش دين المعجزات و الحلول السحرية لجعل الحياة افضل .. المسيحية وعدتنا بالحياة الافضل فعلا بس فى الاخر .. من يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص *


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2012)

الزعزتوني قال:


> أخي الحبيب , هل أعطيك أقوال لأناس رأوا خوارق بوذا مثلا ؟ هل ستصدقهم بمجرد قالوا ذلك ؟
> هل أعطيك آيات قرآنية عن نبوءة محمد ؟ هل ستصدقهم بمجرد قالوا ذلك ؟
> هل أعطيك أقوال للحاخامات عن بشرية العهد الجديد ؟ هل ستصدقهم بمجرد قالوا ذلك ؟
> هل أعطيك أقوال لعلماء ملحدين عن نشوء الكون بصدفة ؟ هل ستصدقهم بمجرد قالوا ذلك ؟
> ...




أخي الحبيب الذي أحبه صدقاً، أنا لا أتكلم عن هذا كله ولا أقصده قط، فلو دققت في كلامي هاتفهم قصدي، مع أني اعتقد أنك فاهم كلامي، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## الزعزتوني (5 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أخي الحبيب الذي أحبه صدقاً، أنا لا أتكلم عن هذا كله ولا أقصده قط، فلو دققت في كلامي هاتفهم قصدي، مع أني اعتقد أنك فاهم كلامي، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
> ​



ربما أنا أسأت فهم ردك أخي الطيّب, أعتذر ..
​


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2012)

الزعزتوني قال:


> ربما أنا أسأت فهم ردك أخي الطيّب, أعتذر ..
> ​



لا تعتذر أخي المحبوب، وانا اللي اعتذر فربما يكون كلامي وصل خطأ لشخصك العزيز، لك مني كل احترام وتقدير، واقبل اعتذاري لشخصك الذي احبه بالصدق والحق، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أغسطس 2012)

*الله يغربّل خاصته، ليظهر الحقيقي من غير الحقيقي، ومن يصبر الى المُنتهى ويقول "لتكن مشيئتك" هو المؤمن الحقيقي وهو الذي ينال الاكليل. الله يريد الاكثر تحملا، يريد الايمان الحقيقي، لا الايمان الهش.

قول لصاحبك يقرا الانجيل مرة تانية، المسيح ربنا صُلب واحنا مش احسن منه.*


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *قوله ان الافعال الجيدة و الأخلاق المتحضرة لا تحتاج الى دين لكى يعلمه للبشر .... انصحه بأن يفعل كل ما يراه خير له و لمن حوله .
> و قوله ان من يزرع سيحصد *



- صديقى واعلم ما بداخله جيدا - من حوله معظمهم اشرار، ورغم ذلك يقمع افكارعدو الخير، راجيا ومنتظرا تدخل الرب، ولكن فى اعتقاده ان انتظار الرب طال، واتضحلى من نظراته واسلوبه فى الكلام ان لو استمر الوضع على كدا دا هيشتغل بتفكيره.


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> حبيب قلبي الغالي محبة الله ومعرفته لا تأتي من فراغ، بل هي رؤيا وإعلان، وليست هي رغبة في ظهورات وخوارق خارج إمكانيات الزمان، لأن كثيريون يحيون في وهم أنهم يعرفون الله، ولكن ما ابعدهم عن الله الحي، لأن توجد طرق تظهر مستقيمة أمام عين الإنسان، وقد رسم فيها إله كريكاتوري لنفسه، إله الخوارق، يعبده في فكره ويضعه إله لذاته، ويسلك في طريق شكله إلهي ولكنه يخلو من الله الحي الذي يُعلن عن نفسه إله حي وحضور مُحيي، وعند أول محك مثل الألم والضيق تسقط القشرة التي تغلف فكر الإنسان وظنه، ويسقط الإله الوهمي المصنوع من الفكر والمعلومة لتظهر حقيقة إيمان الشخص أنه كان مجرد فكر وليس إله حي يتكلم معه ويعرفه، لأنه عرف إله الفلسفة والفكر الميت...
> وهكذا بالمثل، فكل من يبشر باسم الله وهو لم يعرفه بعد، بل عنده معلومات يقولها للآخرين ستجده في يوم ما وقد انجرف بعيداً عن كل ما قاله، بل وسينكره حتماً، وممكن أن يرفض المسيحية كلها، بل وممكن يفقد كل تفكير في اي دين على وجه الإطلاق، لأنه يبحث ويفتش عن فكر وليس عن شخص، ويظن في النهاية أن الله مجرد وهم اخترعه الإنسان ليغطي عدم معرفته بالغيبيات، أو بكونه يشعر بضعفه فصنع إله وهمي سيتحطم يوماً لا محالة لأنه إله نظري فكري لم يسمعه ولم يعرفه قط... وهذه خطورة الخدمة والتبشير بدون معرفة الله الحي وإعلانه عن نفسه في داخل القلب بسر إشراق نوره الخاص وانفتاح الذهن بالروح...
> 
> وعموماً وبدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه لأن الإيمان الحقيقي والحي فيه رؤية، وفي وسط الصعاب يرى تجلي الله لا في مجرد ظهور كما يتخيله عن الله، بل إعلان ونور مُشرق في القلب يزداد مع الأيام تأكيد وسماع صوت يُحيي النفس، فمجرد أنه قرأ الإنجيل وخدم وعرف وسمع وحفظ، هذا ليس الله بل مجرد عقل تلقف معرفة عن الله ولكن ليس باسم الله الحي الذي يُعطي قوة للنفس وشبع للقلب، فمن السهولة أن يرفض الإنسان التمثال الذي صنعه عن الله في مخيلته لأنه مع الأيام سيتحطم تماماً، ولكن من الصعوبة أن يرفض الإنسان الله الذي أظهر له ذاته ورفعه لمجده وأكد إنسانيته في المحبة وفي سرّ التقوى وإعلان التدبير الإلهي من نحوه، فيلزمنا أن نطلب الله بكل قلبنا ولا نسكت حتى يُظهر لنا ذاته إله حي وحضور مُحيي لنعرفه بالحقيقة بالرؤيا والاختبار الحي، ثم ننال موهبة الروح لنخدم عن رؤية وموهبة من الله وليس من مجرد الظن أني أعرف الله ولكني لم أرى حتى ملامحه على الإطلاق، لأن الفكر يطرد الفكر الأضعف منه... وهكذا.. ولنا أن نعرف الله الحي وليس إله الكتب والأفكار والمعلومات.. الخ... كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
> ​



تحياتى لك استاذى ايمن : )
بس احب اضيف ان دا صديقى الانتيم فبنحكى لبعض كل شئ،  فصدقنى  قالى: انو بيصلى وبيطلب تدخل ربنا فى امور حياته زى ما حضرتك قولت فوق اننا لازم نطلب الله بكل قلبنا ولا نسكت .... .فهو بيطلب تدخل ربنا وحل مشاكله ومشاكل المسيحين وانو يدير حياته لدرجة انه بيشبه نفسه انو واقع على الارض وماسك بتوب ربنا وبيقوله مش هسيبك غير لما ترفعنى وتقوينى وتحسسنى بوجودك ولكن هناك لا يوجد رد فعل ! ، ولكنى اؤكدله ان ربنا بيقول "لست تعلم انت الان بما اصنع لكنك ستفهم فيما بعد"  خلى عندك رجاء وانتظر الرب..لكنه بيصمت ولا يريد الرد لانه تعب من كل شئ

​


----------



## aymonded (5 أغسطس 2012)

أنا فاهم صدقني الحالة كويس، لأن المشكلة في النظرة الشخصية البعيدة عن التدبير الإلهي لخلاص الإنسان، وليس في كل مشكلة أو ظلم يتدخل الله بالمعنى المفهوم عند الإنسان بصنع معجزة أو رفع الظلم كضرورة، لئلا كان رفع الظلم في القرون الأولى عن المسيحيين أو عن الأنبياء قديماً وأدان العالم كله، لأن نظرة الخلاص من الألم والضيق عن الناس (وللأسف أغلب المسيحيين اليوم) يتغلغلها نظرة العهد القديم كما لليهود، حينما يرون أن الله معهم فينتصروا في الحروب وعلى المصاعب، وأن الله تخلى عنهم فينهزموا ويتورطوا في المشاكل، ولكن حينما يلبس الإنسان روح قيامة يسوع، يدخل في شركة آلامه متشبهاً بموته، ولأن الإيمان ضعيف يُكاد أن يسند الإنسان فعند الضيقة يسقط تحتها ويشعر بثقلها ويصرخ أين أنت يا الله لماذا لا تننقذنا من هذا الضيق الحاضر وهذا الظلم، وبكون الإنسان لم يرى الإنجيل كويس وفهم كلام الرب الذي قال في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق، وان كل من يقتلكم يظن انه يقدم خدمة حسنة لله، فهو يحفظ هذه الكلمات كويس جداً ويعرفها ولكن في التطبيق العملي يرفضها ويصرخ كيف يكون هذا ولماذا الله يتركنا في أزمنة الضيق ليد الأشرار...

ولكن حينما تنفتح البصيرة لترى آلام مجد المسيح الرب في قيامته يفرح فرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد، لأن الرب يقرع على أبواب الكون ليهز قلب الإنسان قائلاً: أين إيمانك، ألم أقل لكِ أن آمنتِ ترين مجد الله، وهذا كان كلام الرب لأخت لِعازر ... فالقضية كلها أين الإيمان الحي الذي يرى ما لا يُرى !!! النعمة معك 
[ باعتذر لوجود بعض الكلمات الناقصة في الحروف وقد تم التصحيح - النعمة معك ]
​


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 أغسطس 2012)

> صديق ليا - مسيحى - رغم أنه "كان" بيحب ربنا لكن حاليا وضعه تغير تماما فمن يومين قالى مبقتش حاسس بوجود ربنا نهائى !
> سألته عن سبب احساسه بعدم وجود ربنا، قالى: سايبنا واحنا اولاده نتشرد ونتبهدل من فترة لفترة ورغم كدا مافيش معجزة حصلت تظهر مجده وحبه لاولاده.
> كل ما اتمنى حاجة بإسمه بردوا متتحققش، مبقتش حاسس بيه، حتى وانا رايح اتناول مبقتش حاسس إن فعلا رايح اتناول جسد الرب ودمه.


بص هو المفاهيم الغلط المنتشرة عن الله السبب ... 
قوله يرجع يفهم الله تاني من الكتاب المقدس فقط ..
الله قالنا فيه اضطهاد ومقالش هاشيله عنكم ...
وعلى فكرة سبب شكه ده سبب فارغ انا افتكرته 
هيقولك عشان منقدرش نثبت وجود الله فيزيائيا يبقى انا بشك فيه( زي الجماعة الملحدين ما صدعوا دماغنا ) .. قوله برضه انت بعقلك مش هتفهم الله ولا تدبيره والمفروض انه لا يجرب الرب الهه .



> اشمعنا زمان فى عصر الاستشهاد كان بيظهر للقديسين ويشفيهم والا ايكونش دى قصص خياليه والمخرجين مزودنها حبتين وانا مش عارف !



صح دي قصص خيالية في اغلبها لان ملهاش مصدر تاريخي نقدر نصدقه 
مشكلتنا اننا اتربينا على الثقافة المسيحية قبل ما نتربي على الايمان المسيحي 
المبني على الكتاب المقدس 
 


> قولتله آيات من الانجيل، قاطعنى و قالى كل دا عارفه وحافظه أنا زهقت أنا عايز فعل مش كلام


آيات زي ايه وايه مدى صحة فهمك ليها ... انا كل اللي اعرفه ان المسيح قالنا هناخد على دماغنا لما نشبع من العالم عشان ايماننا بيه ... اما موضوع انه هينقذنا بمعجزات ملوش اصل ...ولو حتى صديقك عاوز معجزات امال ظهورات العدرا دي تعتبر ايه ؟
 


​


----------



## Critic (5 أغسطس 2012)

اعتقد ان الوعظ فى الحالات دى مش فى محله
هو مش محتاج يسمع منك توبيخ على ضعف ايمانه
هو تعبان وحاسس بالضعف والعجز فبيفضفض , شوية وهو نفسه هيروق وهيرجع عن كلامه
وعلى فكرة اغلبنا بيمر باللحظات دى فى قمة اوقات الضعف , حتى لو معترفش بيها علنا
ده رأيى


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

الزعزتوني قال:


> أنا كصديقك تماما رغم أنني أحاول أن أقمع تفكيري و أستمر بالتبشير بالمسيحية , صدق أو لا تصدق ؟ هذا يرجع لك .
> 
> وأنا الآن في طريقي لاتخاذ قرار مصيري .
> 
> انتظرني بعد أسبوع وسأخبرك بما سيحصل لي , إما ال أو ال أو ال أو الا ,,, ​




ربنا معاك يا صديقى وينور طريقك ويعلن لك شخصه الحى المُحيى...


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليه اما واحد يغلط يرمو الغلط على ربنا ؟
> *


 طب ما نخلى نيــتــنا صافيه ونعتبر اللى هو فيه سببه ان الحمل تقل عليه ومش سببه غلط منه  و ربنا قال تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم ... وهو منتظر الراحة من ربنا وبالتالى اكيد هيحس بوجوده .


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * و ليه مش شايف غير ان المسيحيين بس اللى متبهدلين ؟؟
> *


كمقارنة بأخواتنا المسلمين .


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و ليه فاكر ان ربنا هو الساحر بتاع المعجزات و بس ؟؟
> *


مقولنا نخلى نيتنا صافية  
ليه ميكونش فاكر ان ربنا هو الشخص الحنان المريح ومنتظر من الراحة والامان? .


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * ايه ذنب ربنا فى ان شعب قلبه غليظ و ميعرفش الحب ؟ هيجبرهم على الحب ؟ الحب مش اجبار للاسف .. لو كان اجبرنا اننا نكون مسيحيين يبقى يجبرهم على حبنا .. احنا اخترنا نكون مسيحيين بارادتنا اخترنا المحبة هما اختارو الكره .. ربنا مالهوش ذنب فى اللى بيحصل
> *


الظاهر كدا انك اخدتى الموضوع بحساسيه زايده عن اللزوم  فأحب اوضحلك انى مش متحيز لحد وردى نتيجة لكلامك : )، من اسبوعين أمين الخدمة سألنا سؤال وكان هو : ليه ربنا خلقنا مسيحيين؟ اختلفت الاجابات ولكن الاجابة النموذجية كانت علشان نبشر بالمسيحية إذن ربنا اخترنا نكون مسيحين - على عكس كلامك -، ثانيا معاكِ ان ربنا مالهوش ذنب فى كدا - حاشا - الا اذا كان من ورا الحوارات دى خير لكنيسته لكن قادر يدخل ويحل ويرفع اسمه  ويظهر مجده وقوته.


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * و بعدين البهدلة مش ضد المسيحيين بس .. هو كان التراس الاهلى مسيحيين اما اتقتل منهم ناس فى بورسعيد ؟ هما الثوار كان مسيحيين اما اتقتل منهم فى موقعة الجمل ؟؟
> *


*إذن انتى بتتكلمى عن فكرة واحده من افكار الموضوع، الموضوع كان فيه 3 عناصر يوضح فيهم بعد ربنا عنه، و لكن هكلمك فى الفكرة او العنصر اللى بتتكلمى عنه.... انتى راضية عن اللى بيحصل فى المسيحيين؟ .
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * لو كان فيه قانون بيحمى بجد مكنش كل دة حصل ولا كان حد قدر يقول للمسيحيين اىحاجة .. زى اى اقلية فى بلد محترمة ..ما فيه مسيحيين كتير فى دول اجنبية محدش بيقولهم حاجة .. العيب فى بلدك و قوانينها يا استاذ مش فى ربنا
> *


*
لو هو قدامك دلوقتى كان قالك وربنا فينه يا استاذه ؟ ربنا فوق الجميع وفوق القانون يقول للشئ كن فيكون.
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * هو انت مسيحى ليه ؟ عشان تؤمر فتطاع ؟ تطلب اى حاجة فتتنفذ ؟ هو دة الايمان ؟
> *


من وجهة نظرى هو دا الايمان لان ربنا قال : اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم
قال كل ما تطليونه فى الصلاة مؤمنين تناولنه.


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *.. لعازر الفقير مكنش لاقى ياكل و بيتمنى ياكل الفتات من سفرة الرجل الغنى و ملقاش .. تفتكر كام مرة طلب لعازر من ربنا يبعتله اكل ؟ تفتكر كام مرة صرخ و قال يارب جعان و عريان و تعبان و ربنا مسمعش .. و الغنى ؟ محتجش يصرخ اصلا قبل ما يتكلم كان اكله و شربه و قصوره و لبسه و كل ما تتخيل .. بس ايه النهاية ؟  دة فين و دة فين ؟
> *


*نفس الاجابة اللى فوق. إن كان في طلبه خير ليه
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> المسيحية مش دين للحياة .. مش دين المعجزات و الحلول السحرية لجعل الحياة افضل .. المسيحية وعدتنا بالحياة الافضل فعلا بس فى الاخر .. من يصبر الى المنتهى فهذا يخلص *


المشكلة انه مبقاش عنده احساس بربنا علشان يكون عنده صبر 
ربنا يظهر مجده ويعلن اسمه القدوس فى كل شئ اشكرك يا شقاوة واحترم رأيك حتى إن كان بعضه مخالفا لوجهه نظرى
ونورتى : )


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *الله يغربّل خاصته، ليظهر الحقيقي من غير الحقيقي، ومن يصبر الى المُنتهى ويقول "لتكن مشيئتك" هو المؤمن الحقيقي وهو الذي ينال الاكليل. الله يريد الاكثر تحملا، يريد الايمان الحقيقي، لا الايمان الهش.
> 
> قول لصاحبك يقرا الانجيل مرة تانية، المسيح ربنا صُلب واحنا مش احسن منه.*



كل الموضوع ان هو محتاج شوية باور من ربنا تديله القدرة على التحمل
ميرسى لمرورك يا كيرلس نورتنى : )


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> طب ما نخلى نيــتــنا صافيه ونعتبر اللى هو فيه سببه ان الحمل تقل عليه ومش سببه غلط منه  و ربنا قال تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم ... وهو منتظر الراحة من ربنا وبالتالى اكيد هيحس بوجوده .
> 
> كمقارنة بأخواتنا المسلمين .
> 
> ...



*يا سامح مش بقولك ان هو اللى غلطان .. انا بقول ان اللى بيحصل بسبب غلط ناس تانية و ربنا مالهوش ذنب .. مش بقول ان صاحبك غلطان بالعكس .. انا اوقات بكون مكانه و تعبانة اكتر منه .. و الفتور الروحى دايما بيحصل من فترة للتانية .. لكن مينفعش نقول ربنا مش موجود عشان مش بيعمل معجزة .. ربنا مش راجل المعجزات و بس .. و بعدين هو ايش عرفه ان كل طلباته الى بيطلبها فى صالحه ؟ مش جايز تكون غلط ؟ يعنى ربنا هيكون عايز يعانده ولا يهمله بقصد ؟ اكيد ربنا محافظ عليه و على الاقل كان لعازر قال ايه الغلط فى انى الاقى اكل زى كل الناس ؟ دى كانت ابسط حقوقه البشرية 
المسيحيين مضطهدين فى مصر اة جدا .. ليه ؟؟ عشان مختلفين فى القكر و الدين و مفيش قانون بيحمى و يجرم الاضطهاد دة و لو فيه مبيتنفذش .. احنا شعب معندهوش ثقافة احترام الاخر و فكره .. من الاخر شعب يخاف ميختشيش لو فيه قانون رادع و اتنفذ صح .. حتى لو مش طايقيين المسيحيين مش هيعرفو يعملو حاجة 

فهمت قصدى ؟ مش بهاجم صاحبك ولا واخدة الموضوع بحساسية بس فعلا مش ينفع نظلم ربنا و نرمي عليه كل المصايب اللى بتحصل بسبب ناس 

ربنا معاه و يساعده *


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> بص هو المفاهيم الغلط المنتشرة عن الله السبب ...
> قوله يرجع يفهم الله تاني من الكتاب المقدس فقط ..
> الله قالنا فيه اضطهاد ومقالش هاشيله عنكم ...
> وعلى فكرة سبب شكه ده سبب فارغ انا افتكرته
> ...


هيقولك:
 معاك انه قالنا فيه اضطهاد ومش هيشيله عنكم 
معاك ان المسيح قالنا هناخد لما نشبع من العالم 
لكن بردوا قال: ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى
قال عينى عليك من اول السنة الى اخرها
قال جميع شعوركم محصاة من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى
.
وعندك حق كل دا مشكلته ان معظم المسيحين  اتربوا على الثقافة المسيحية قبل ما يتربوا على الايمان المسيحى.
شكرااا مينا، نورتنى : )
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> اعتقد ان الوعظ فى الحالات دى مش فى محله
> هو مش محتاج يسمع منك توبيخ على ضعف ايمانه
> هو تعبان وحاسس بالضعف والعجز فبيفضفض , شوية وهو نفسه هيروق وهيرجع عن كلامه
> وعلى فكرة اغلبنا بيمر باللحظات دى فى قمة اوقات الضعف , حتى لو معترفش بيها علنا
> ده رأيى



شكراا يا غالى، نورتنى : )


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2012)

*حاول تقراله النشره الالهيه اللى بتدور فى خضم هذه الاحداث المأساويه *

*هو مش حاسس بربنا فمهما يعمل ربنا ... 
مش هيشوفه ولا يصدقه** ربنا مش لازم يظهرلنا .... اطلاقاً *
*ربنا بيعمل الشئ المناسب فى الوقت المناسب .... ومش لازم المعجزه اللى نطلبها ... 

مانت ممكن تبقى مريض وتصر ان المعجزه هى انك تخف ... وتفضل زعلان من ربنا وتقول انه معملش معجزه .... رغم ان ربنا عامل المعجزه الاعظم ... وهى انه مخليك عايش ومتحمل المرض وقادر عليه .... *

*المسيحين كدة ... فاكرين ان المعجزه ان تنزل نار من السما وتاكل المسلمين زى اللى حصل فى حادث ماسبيرو لما صومنا 3 ايام الكل كان مترقب نار بقى .... 
ولكن محصلش حاجة ....من الكلام دة وحصل الاعظم ... اننا اتعلمنا نخلى بيوتنا بيوت صوم وصلاه ... واتعلمنا ازاى نصلى بحرقه وبجد ... واد ايه الدرس دة فادنا الايام بتاعة دلوقتى ... تفتكر كنا هنقدر نصلى اليومين دول بالشكل دة لو مصومناش 3 ايام ماسبيرو ؟؟*
 
*المعجزه الحقيقه يا هيرو ... اننا عايشين ومستمرين ومكملين فى وسطيهم*
*المعجزه الحقيقيه .... ان الناس قلوبها اتفتحت واى حد تكلمه عن المسيح يقولك 
انا عايز اعرف عنه اكتر *
*المعجزه الحقيقه ... ان مصر بدأت تكتشف الاسلام على حقيقته بعد سنين من التطبيل له*
*المعجزه الحقيقيه ... ان ربنا خلاص على اعتاب مصر فى زياره الهيه خاصه وافتقاد عظيم ....*

*كل دى معجزات اعظم بكتير اوى من ان ربنا يظهر لفرد او اتنين ويشفيهم*
*ربنا دماغه اكبر بكتير من دماغنا .. ونظرته اوسع واشمل .. وترتيبه واسع 
واعظم من ترتيباتنا ورؤيتنا ... احنا بس نديله فرصه يعمل اللى هو عايزه ويكمل .....*​


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أغسطس 2012)

انا لما بدأت اعرف ربنا ابتدت مشاكل كتير تحصلي 
رغم اني خلاص مش عايز اغلط و مش عايز مشاكل
و ابتديت اقول مش جايز مفيش ربنا 
صدقني دي افكار بتجيلنا في وقت صح اوي في عز ضيقتنا و حزننا
يبقي نستسلم
صدقني من غير معجزات و ظهورات و حتي كمان سيبك من تعاملات الله معايا
انا لما ابتديت ادور في صحة الكتابا المقدس و ازاي فضل ثابت طول السنين دي رغم كل الاضطهادات 
و لما عرفت الادلة التاريخية للصلب و القيامة 
و الادلة التاريخية للاحداث اللى بيقولها الكتاب
دة غير ادلة ظهور العذراء و المعجزات اللى بسمعها من ناس مصدر ثقة كبيرة ليا 
و اللي بيحكيها اطباء كانوا مش مسيحين و عرفوا المسيح من خلالها
يعني اذا كان العلم نفسة بيشهد لربنا ازاي انا ارفضة

هو قال في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 
و من يصبر الي المنتهي فهذا يخلص
و لكنة مسبناش كدة مع نفسنا فقال 
لا اترككم يتامي

طبيعي ان الواحد يمر بضيقات و ممكن تبقي صعبة جدا متتخيلهاش 
لكن لو بعدت عن مصدر الحياة انا اكيد ميت
هو وحدة مصدر الشبع
الحياة عموما تجارب و أزمات و بتعدي 
لكن البعدي عن ربنا موت و موت ابدي

كويس انة بيصلي و بيتناول و كل دة
لكن لازم يكلم ربنا كصديق
يقولة يا رب انت ابويا و انا مش عارف اتصرف مشاكلي بين ايديك
انت وحدك تقدر عليها

انا مش واعظ ولا حاجة لكني مريت بالافكار دي و عارف كويس ان الحل هو ربنا بس الجأ لية و مليش غيرة 
و انا هصليلة و بطلب منك كمان كل يوم تصليلة 

و بالنسبة لاخويا الحبيب الزعزتوني فلو مفيش علاقة بينك و بين ربنا متخدموش
ربنا مش مستني خدمتنا ولا اننا ندافع عنة
مين اللى يدافع عن الاسد
دة هو اللى يدافع عني
و الخدمة ليك تبقي عثرة
لما تثبت في ربنا و في محبتة 
ابدا وقتها قولة ها أنا يا رب ارسلني 
وشوف هو هيعمل اية 

سامحوني اخواتي و الرب مع جميعنا و يعيننا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا موجود فى كل شىء تامل نفسك كيف ترى عينك  وكيف تمشى رجلك وكيف تسمع وكيف تاكل وكيف يتم هضم الطعام فى عملية معقدة جدا كيف يعمل القلب وكيف يعمل الكبد كل هذا داخل نفسك فقط لم اتكلم عن البحار والانهار والجبال والنجوم كل شىء يدل على وجود الرب


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أغسطس 2012)

> ليه ربنا خلقنا مسيحيين؟ اختلفت الاجابات ولكن الاجابة النموذجية كانت علشان نبشر بالمسيحية إذن ربنا اخترنا نكون مسيحين


ابدا ابدا ابدا ربنا مبيخترش حاجة زي دي 
احنا بنتولد مسيحين علشان اهلنا مسيحين 
و احنا بناخد دة وراثة منهم زي ما بنورث لون العين و البشرة و الشكل
اية دخل ربنا في حاجة زي دي
ربنا يعرف لكن متدخلش في دة
و ممكن ترجع للموضوع دة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=211693
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## white.angel (6 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> صح دي قصص خيالية في اغلبها لان ملهاش مصدر تاريخي نقدر نصدقه
> مشكلتنا اننا اتربينا على الثقافة المسيحية قبل ما نتربي على الايمان المسيحي
> المبني على الكتاب المقدس​


*ممكن توضح الجزئيه دى .. لانى لم افهمها  :flowers:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *المعجزه الحقيقه يا هيرو ... اننا عايشين ومستمرين ومكملين فى وسطيهم*
> *المعجزه الحقيقيه .... ان الناس قلوبها اتفتحت واى حد تكلمه عن المسيح يقولك
> انا عايز اعرف عنه اكتر *
> *المعجزه الحقيقه ... ان مصر بدأت تكتشف الاسلام على حقيقته بعد سنين من التطبيل له*
> ...


فعلا دى تعتبر معجزات معظمنا - وانا منهم - مش واخد باله منها، 
اشكرك يا وايت
نورتى : ) 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> انا لما بدأت اعرف ربنا ابتدت مشاكل كتير تحصلي
> رغم اني خلاص مش عايز اغلط و مش عايز مشاكل
> و ابتديت اقول مش جايز مفيش ربنا
> صدقني دي افكار بتجيلنا في وقت صح اوي في عز ضيقتنا و حزننا
> ...



رآئع يا أمجد
بس ممكن طلب جايز يكون مصدر مفيد ليه، لو تجبلى الادلة التاريخية عن صلب السيد المسيح - لانى  انا بردوا بصراحة كل اللى اعرفه ان المسيح اتصلب لكن معنديش ادلة تثبت كدا - ولعل وعسى يثبته ويقويه ويؤكد له وجود ربنا له كل المجد .
شكراا يا صديقى.


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أغسطس 2012)

قوله ليه دايما باص للالم مبصش ليه علي ايد ربنا اللي لما قام شر مبارك والعدلي علي ولاده
مكملوش اربعيين يوم وكان العادلي ومبارك مذلولين
كمان قله انت لسه بصحتك وعايش هو ده مش خير من ربنا 
قوله 
لو ربنا مش موجود ومش شغال كان زمان مسيحيين مصر في خبر كان لا امريكا ولا اي حد بيحميهم غيره 
قوله كمان لو ربنا مش موجود ومالي الكل ازاي الحيوانات الضعيفه لسه عايشه وموجوده رغن كبر وقوه وجبروت اعدائها 
قوله لو ربنا مش موجود يبقي انت مش موجود 
ولو ربنا سايبك تواجه النار وحدك ومش نازل الاتون قبلك كان زمانك بضعفك هلكت 
لكنه موجود ومالي الكل ولا وجوده ورحمته مكناش نبقي علي الارض واحنا حملان وسط اسود جوعانه


----------



## الزعزتوني (6 أغسطس 2012)

> و بالنسبة لاخويا الحبيب الزعزتوني فلو مفيش علاقة بينك و بين ربنا متخدموش


أنا و ربي = العلاقة بيني وبين ربي = العلاقة بيني وبين ربي = العلاقة بين ( أنا ) و ( الله في المسيحية) فقط , ما لك من علاقة بيننا أخي الغالي ؟؟ 




> ربنا مش مستني خدمتنا ولا اننا ندافع عنة
> مين اللى يدافع عن الاسد


صحيح وتأكيداً لكلامك فهو من قال :
" اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس "




> و الخدمة ليك تبقي عثرة


وإدانتك هذه هي عثرة 
" لا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا "




> لما تثبت في ربنا و في محبتة
> ابدا وقتها قولة ها أنا يا رب ارسلني
> وشوف هو هيعمل اية


شفنا كتير أيام زمان 

" شفت بعيني محدش قلي "


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

يا استاذ الزعزتوني

هو ميقصدش يدين حضرتك
هو بيوضحلك وجهة نظره 
 أمجد باصص لفكرة خدمة ربنا من منظور هو ان ربنا مش هيتحايل علينا علشان نخدمه 
واحنا اصلا منستاهلش نخدمه وكمان بنقول فى القداس : لست أنت المحتاج الى عبوديتى بل أنا المحتاج الى ربوبياتك
و حضرتك باصص لها من منظور تانى وأعجبتنى مشاركتك 



الزعزتوني قال:


> صحيح وتأكيداً لكلامك فهو من قال :
> " اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس "


بس الكلام دا ينطبق للشخص اللى محبة ربنا بداخله علشان يكون اسلوبه يليق بالمسيحية و يقدر يخدم ويوصل كلمة ربنا ويستمر فى خدمته فحضرتك أسأت الفهم مثل ما أسأت الفهم بأستاذ ايمونديد من قبل.
 يسوع يكون معك


----------



## الزعزتوني (6 أغسطس 2012)

> هو ميقصدش يدين حضرتك
> هو بيوضحلك وجهة نظره


وأنا أيضاً أوضح وجهة نظري لا أكثر




> أمجد باصص لفكرة خدمة ربنا من منظور هو ان ربنا مش هيتحايل علينا علشان نخدمه
> واحنا اصلا منستاهلش نخدمه وكمان بنقول فى القداس : لست أنت المحتاج الى عبوديتى بل أنا المحتاج الى ربوبياتك
> و حضرتك باصص لها من منظور تانى


ها ها , إذاً فكل منا حُر بمنظاره 




> بس الكلام دا ينطبق للشخص اللى محبة ربنا بداخله علشان يكون اسلوبه يليق بالمسيحية و يقدر يخدم ويوصل كلمة ربنا ويستمر فى خدمته


مش حضرتك يلي بتوضح كلام الله عشان كلام الله واضح ومبدهوش توضيح , ولو ماكنش واضح ومحتاج لتفسيرات يبقى مش كلام الله !!




> حضرتك أسأت الفهم مثل ما أسأت الفهم بأستاذ ايمونديد من قبل.


أنا لم أسيء فهم الأستاذ أيمونديد بل بالفعل هو من أخطأ بالتعبير كما فعل الأخ أمجد ميجا .. واعتذاري لأيمونديد لا يعني أنني مخطئ بل تقديرا لشخصه العزيز ..
فحضرتك من أسأت فهم اعتذاري ومن تجاوزت الأخطاء التعبيرية للأعضاء 



> يسوع يكون معك


يسوع يكون معك ومع رفيقك يلي كاتب الموضوع عشانو قبل ما يكون معاي


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أغسطس 2012)

الزعزتوني قال:


> أنا و ربي = العلاقة بيني وبين ربي = العلاقة بيني وبين ربي = العلاقة بين ( أنا ) و ( الله في المسيحية) فقط , ما لك من علاقة بيننا أخي الغالي ؟؟
> 
> 
> صحيح وتأكيداً لكلامك فهو من قال :
> ...


اخويا الحبيب انا مين اصلا علشان ادينك دة انا ولا حاجة
و انا قبل ما انهي مشاركتي طلبت انك واخويا هيرو تسامحوني لو كنت اخطأت

عموما اذهبوا و تلمذوا العالم دي كانت للتلاميذ بس
مش لكل الناس للتلاميذ و للي هيتلمذوا بعد كدة

طيب بلاش كلامي انا انا فعلا جاهل و معنديش معرفة 
أبدأ استشير اب اعترافك و شوف هيقولك اية 
و بكدة تبقي فعلا حاجة بينك و بين ربنا لكن مرشد روحي يرشدك 
دة حتي قداسة البابا مبيعملش حاجة من نفسة و لية مرشد روحي

و ممكن كمان تسمع عظة قداسة البابا بعنوان ( وصايا ليست لك )

اسف حبيبي ان كنت فهمتني غلط 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## amgd beshara (6 أغسطس 2012)

> بس ممكن طلب جايز يكون مصدر مفيد ليه، لو تجبلى الادلة التاريخية عن صلب السيد المسيح - لانى  انا بردوا بصراحة كل اللى اعرفه ان المسيح اتصلب لكن معنديش ادلة تثبت كدا - ولعل وعسى يثبته ويقويه ويؤكد له وجود ربنا له كل المجد .
> شكراا يا صديقى.


شكرا ليك حبيبي
تحت امرك 
هنسقة دلوقتي و هكتبة في القسم المسيحي الكتابي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الزعزتوني (6 أغسطس 2012)

> اخويا الحبيب انا مين اصلا علشان ادينك دة انا ولا حاجة
> و انا قبل ما انهي مشاركتي طلبت انك واخويا هيرو تسامحوني لو كنت اخطأت
> 
> عموما اذهبوا و تلمذوا العالم دي كانت للتلاميذ بس
> ...


على راسي ​


----------



## minatosaaziz (7 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ممكن توضح الجزئيه دى .. لانى لم افهمها  :flowers:*​


بكل بساطة فيه قصص كتيرة واحداث كتيرة عن القديسين اللي نعرفهم خرافية ... ومستحيلة منطقا وتسقط بمجرد التفكير فيها ...  مش لازم ادي امثلة  بس انا واثق من كلامي...


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ربنا موجود فى كل شىء تامل نفسك كيف ترى عينك  وكيف تمشى رجلك وكيف تسمع وكيف تاكل وكيف يتم هضم الطعام فى عملية معقدة جدا كيف يعمل القلب وكيف يعمل الكبد كل هذا داخل نفسك فقط لم اتكلم عن البحار والانهار والجبال والنجوم كل شىء يدل على وجود الرب


اشكرك حبيب يسوع لمشاركتك وتأملك الرائع
يسوع يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> بكل بساطة فيه قصص كتيرة واحداث كتيرة عن القديسين اللي نعرفهم خرافية ... ومستحيلة منطقا وتسقط بمجرد التفكير فيها ...  مش لازم ادي امثلة  بس انا واثق من كلامي...


ايوة صح في قصص بتبقي مش مظبوطة اوي 
لكن السبب في دة ان واحد بيسمعها و يقولها و التاني يسمعها فينسي حتة و يزود و يقول و هكذا 
و حتي في الافلام ساعات بيزودوا حاجات علشان الدراما و كدة
بس كل القصص اللى بيكتبها رؤساء الاديرة او بيشرفوا علي كتابتها بتبقي صح جدا
لانها منقولة من مخطوطة لتلميذ القديس دة و هو كتب قصتة و دي اصدق حاجة


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2012)

> ليه ربنا خلقنا مسيحيين؟ اختلفت الاجابات ولكن الاجابة النموذجية كانت علشان نبشر بالمسيحية إذن ربنا اخترنا نكون مسيحين


*مفيش حد بيتخلق مسيحى وواحد يتخلق كافر
الرسول يوحنا قال " المولودين ليس من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله ولدوا "
واللى بيعتبر نفسه مسيحى لانه طلع لاقى ابوه وامه مسيحين دا ملوش علاقة بالمسيح 
المسيحى هو اللى اختبر الولادة من الله
يمكن انت ليك فرصة افضل من غيرك فى التعرف عليه من خلال ان بيئتك المحيطة نشات على اسمه
لكن الفرصة الافضل دى مش معناها ان الله " كتبلك " تكون مسيحى ولا معناها انك مسيحى بالوراثة 
كلا المفهومين ان ايمانك مقدر ومكتوب او ورثته من ابوك وامك ملهمش علاقة باللى علمه الرسول يوحنا " المولودين من الله " *

*كل البشر مختارين ومدعوين للخلاص 
اختلفت الطرق واختلفت الفرص ويبقى الطريق واحد ليس بمشيئة جسد او بمشيئة رجل بل من الله نولد *


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكلتنا مش فى اننا مش حاسين بربنا او لا 

مشكلتنا اننا عايزين نحس بربنا بالطريقة اللى احنا عايزينها

نرسمله الطريق وهو عليه ينفذ ولو منفذ يبقى هو مش حاسس بينا ومفيش تفاعل بينى وبينه وبالتالى تشعر بانك فاقد الاحساس بيه 

وهو فى الحقيقة مفيش شعور بيه اصلا ولا فى علاقة بينك وبينه هى مجرد اوامر بتمليها عليه وعليه ان ينفذها كما هى علشان تحس بيه

لما بتحصر علاقتك بالمسيح فى مصالح وطلبات بتصبح كل العلاقة متوقفة على تنفيذ الطلب ولو محصلش ساعتها بتحس بفقدان الاحساس برعايته وبالتالى بشخصه 

لكن جرب كدا تتعمق فى العلاقة وانت مش محتاج اى حاجة اكيد اى انسان بتعدى عليه فترة فى حياته بتكون مستقرة ومفيش مشكل وطلبات شخصية محددة جرب تكون  مجرد عشق الهى وحب مطلق بدون اى قيود ساعتها هتعرف معنى " اثبت فيه و يثبت فى "

دا الفرق بينا وبين اباء البرية 

اباء البرية بيلتصقوا بالمسيح بكل قوة لانهم خرجوا من دايرة تحديد علاقتهم بيه بمجرد طلبات ومصالح واصبح مجرد عشق وحب لا نهائى  

لكن انت فى نهاية كل لقاء بالمسيح بتبدأ تسرد احتياجاتك الشخصية وكانك داخل تصلى صلاة النوم لانك عايز ربنا يعملك حاجة الصبح 

مش غلط انك تتطلب منه بس تحديد العلاقة بمجرد اقرب منه علشان لى طلبات هيحسسك بان لو متنفذتش بانك بتفقد الاحساس بوجود ربنا فى حياتك

لكن العكس صحيح ان المفروض ان احساسك بالمسيح يكون مجرد من اى شئ وساعتها مهما حصل الاحساس دا مش هيفقد لانك مش مبنى على حاجة تانية لو ضاعت هيضيع معاه 


*


----------



## amgd beshara (7 أغسطس 2012)

> لو تجبلى الادلة التاريخية عن صلب السيد المسيح - لانى  انا بردوا بصراحة كل اللى اعرفه ان المسيح اتصلب لكن معنديش ادلة تثبت كدا - ولعل وعسى يثبته ويقويه ويؤكد له وجود ربنا له كل المجد .


الموضوع دة بس لسة هكملة ان شاء الله

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3253367#post3253367


----------



## KARMA777 (7 أغسطس 2012)

يعنى انا حاسة اوى بصاحبك ده
لانى مريت بنفس ظروفه تقريبا
لما تركت الاسلام
وعرفت يسوع وقبلته فى حياتى
اولا مافيش وجه مقارنة بين علاقة الاله بينا فى الاسلام
وعلاقة الاله بينا فى المسيحيه
وجود ربنا فى حياتنا فى المسيحية اروع واثبت وادوم
وليها ادله كتير بس اللى يتتبعها بجد
وما يبصش تحت رجليه .. يعنى كنت فى الاول بحسب ان ربنا المفروض يحققلى اللى نفسى فيه عشان انا امنت بيه..والحقيقة ده ماكانش بيحصل.. وحتى اهلى لما عرفو انى اتنصرت قالولى ماجدش عليكى حاجة حالك زى ماهو .. رغم انى واجهتهم واعليت اسم ربنا قدامهم كلهم وماهمنيش اللى يحصل.. وكنت بعاتبه لانه مش بيقف جمبى وسايبنى فى موقف ذل وسطهم
لكن اللى فهمته ان ربنا بيوصلنا رسايل تثبيت.. يعنى لقيته بيعملنى حاجات جديدة ترفعنى فى الايمان بيه.. ولما خلاص الاقى نفسى حقع فى مصيبة يلحقنى بسرعة وانا كنت بكون خايفة وبعاتبه بقلة ادب .. لكن هو طيب اوى وموجود بجد واللى يقوللى غير كده او يشكك فى دهز. عمرى ما اصدقه
عارف لو صاحبك ده وقف كده وكلم ربنا وطلع غضبه اللى جواه وقالله حسسنى بوجودك ما تسبنيش كده وكل فكرة جواه يطلعها من غير ما يخاف منه
انا متاكده ان ربنا حيوصله رساله قوية يثبته بيها
هو بس يمكن يكن بيقوله انا مش حابب علاقتك بيا تكون فاترة كده خليك معايا وانت حاسس بيا اكتر وانت قلبك مليان حب ليا وشوق
اصله مالهوش مثيل
قول لصاحبك ما يبصش للشوك فى جسمه ويقول لربنا مش مهم الشوك المهم نظرى عليك وقلبى ليك انا كلى ليك مشاكله يمكن ما تتحلش لكن حيزيد فى الايمان شوية لان ربنا حابب نكون معاه دايما فى حالة حب
عارف انا دايما بفتكر بطرس لما مشى على المية .. اول ما بص للموج خاف وايمانه قل وسقط ,, احنا كده دايما باصين لمشاكلنا وعشان كده بنسقط
مش مهم اى حاجة المهم علاقتنا بيسوع وبرضو لو ايمانا زاد ممكن نحرك جبل من مكانه زى ما قالنا.. بس كل شىء له وقته
قل لصاحبك ربنا بيحبه اوى عشان هو متضايق وبيفكر فى علاقته مع ربنا
وربنا حيشد عليه شوية عشان يجيبه تانى ويخليه بحاله احسن معاه
خليه ينسى اى حاجة ويفكر بس فى يسوع ويعاتبه ويكلمه انه يحسسه بيه 
ربنا يلمس قلبه وويتمجد فى حياته ويخليه يستمتع بالايمان بيه 
يا يسوع لا تترك ابنك حبيبك هو محتاجلك خليك معاه ارجوك واظهرله وثبته
مالناش غيرك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أغسطس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مشكلتنا مش فى اننا مش حاسين بربنا او لا
> 
> مشكلتنا اننا عايزين نحس بربنا بالطريقة اللى احنا عايزينها
> 
> ...


تحياتى لك، حقيقى كلام جميل
اشكرك apostle.paul
ونورتنى


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> قوله ليه دايما باص للالم مبصش ليه علي ايد ربنا اللي لما قام شر مبارك والعدلي علي ولاده
> مكملوش اربعيين يوم وكان العادلي ومبارك مذلولين
> كمان قله انت لسه بصحتك وعايش هو ده مش خير من ربنا
> قوله
> ...



جميل يا مارتينا بس هو حاسس ان كل دا واااجب يحدث من خلال قوانين الطبيعة !
اشكرك يا مارتينا
نورتى : )


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 أغسطس 2012)

MIROLLA قال:


> يعنى انا حاسة اوى بصاحبك ده
> لانى مريت بنفس ظروفه تقريبا
> لما تركت الاسلام
> وعرفت يسوع وقبلته فى حياتى
> ...



اشكرك يا ميرولا
وربنا يثبتك فى طريقة، ويثبتنا ويقوى ايمانا بيه اكتر واكتر
نورتى : )


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> جميل يا مارتينا بس هو حاسس ان كل دا واااجب يحدث من خلال قوانين الطبيعة !
> اشكرك يا مارتينا
> نورتى : )



ربنا يكون معاه مفيش في ايدنا غير الصلاه


----------



## white.angel (7 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> جميل يا مارتينا بس هو حاسس ان كل دا *واااجب يحدث من خلال **قوانين الطبيعة !*
> اشكرك يا مارتينا
> نورتى : )


*خلى بالك من صاحبك عشان دى مبادئ اوليه فى الالحاد*
*كلم اب اعترافه وصليله ... وربنا معاه*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

صح يا وايت دي اول تفكير الالحاد


----------



## white.angel (7 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> صح يا وايت دي اول تفكير الالحاد


*المشكله ان صديقه دة مش واخد باله .... انه ماشى فى طريق مش صح .. وواجب هيرو وبقية اصدقائه والكنيسه تدعمه*
*لان احنا فى وقت شديد ومحتاجين ندعم بعض ونشدد اصحاب الركبه الضعيفه ...*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أغسطس 2012)

فكره الالحاد بربنا ووجوده انتشرت اووووووووووي


----------



## تيمو (7 أغسطس 2012)

*هيرو

دع صديقك يخوض تجربته ، بعيداً عن الله ، لأنه لو كان عايش اختبارات حقيقية معه في الماضي سيعود ... سيغيب سنة ، سنتين ... تلاتة ولكنه سيعود أقوى ، صدقاً سيُزهر إيمانه بطريقة فريدة .

مررت مثله بذات الوضع ، لثلاثة سنوات وأنا تائه ، أتخبط بمن هو ذلك الذي يعيش في أعالي السماء؟ تسائلت أين الله؟ صلّيت ... وكأن السماء مصنوعة من فولاذ ، كنت أحس حالي بصلي مع الهواء ، مجرد وهم أعيشه كما يعيشه الملايين. 

لكن ، كل تلك الإختبارات التي عشتها مع الرب ، أرجعتني ، يده التي تدخلت كثيراً في أحداث حياتي وغيّرتها بشكل إيجابي من المستحيل أن تكون مجرد صدفة ، أو قصة عابرة ! حتى رجوعي كان بمحض تدخل فريد من يده التي شكّلت في ماضيي وحاضري ومتأكد أن مستقبلي معه أفضل بالرغم من أن لا شيء يدعو للتفاؤل  

عدتُ ،، ولكنني عدتُ بإيمان جديد وواثق ومختلف ، دع صديقك يعيش التجربة ، ولكن انصحه من أخ عايش مثل هيك تجربة أن لا تترك قراءة الإنجيل ولا حتى الصلاة ، أطلب منه أن يُصلي قبل أن ينام حتى ولو عبارة: وينك يارب؟ ويقرأ في الكتاب حتى ولو سطرين ... ما زلتُ أصلّي لمعجزة ، وواثق أنه سيأتي ذلك اليوم الذي سأشارك الآخرين عظمة يد الرب حين تصنع ما يفوق الوصف ... 

*


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

تمام يا ميتو  بس عايز اقول ان "بعض" الاشخاص اللى بتوه  صعب انها ترجع بسهولة
لانهم اصبحوا داخل حظيرة الشيطان، اصبحوا بعيد عن من ينجيهم من ايد العدو.. ولا يستطيع اى شخص اخر ينجيهم من يده، إلا إذا رجعوا - هم - الى عقلهم وفاقوا من غيبوبتهم - قبل انتهاء الفرصة - وصدقنى دا مش دايما بيحصل، فإفضل شئ الصلاة .
وربنا يعمل من اجلنا ويعطينا الاستجابة فى عمله
شكراا ميتو
نورتنى
​


----------

